# PSI to cieling



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

what psi do you shoot at 8ft high to 10 12,


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

From a hopper?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*.*



Magic said:


> From a hopper?


yes from a hopper


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

What are you spraying? for medium texture 35-40 psi is a decent place to start. For large 10 ft ceilings I would go around 60-70 using the largest tip or hole setting. That will give you a large spray pattern but gets messy and cross hatching is still needed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

What texture are you wanting to do?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Like boco said, the more pressure the better, better for pretty much any spray pattern, but you need to use a bigger nipple the more PSI ya push


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Magic said:


> What texture are you wanting to do?



knockdowns


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Than mix it a little thinner than angle mudd and start with say 45 psi. I always start with higher psi because I can always dial the psi down and cover with bigger splatter. 
Always start in a backroom or closet thats not the master bedroom so you can get the hang of it . 
I usually get it dialed in on a plastic covered patio door. Easy to see how its spraying.
Depending on heat and air movement you may need to remove plastic over windows if there is a chance of the mudd sliding off plastic onto your textured wall overnight. Sucks to come back and see under every window your texture got effed up because you left plastic on...
Good Luck


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah knockdown. I try and run at full blast 70-75 psi. The key here is your mix. If its loose it gets messy. If its to stiff wont spray fast enough and takes forever to dry. Rule of thumb is to check your mix with index finger. Draw a line 2"s into your mix. Texture should be able to seperate for a second before mix levels out. Another tip to get a thicker mix through hopper is to premix the day before. Let set then remix before using. Man I wish I was there to help out. My texture machine is at home collect dust.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

boco said:


> Ah knockdown. I try and run at full blast 70-75 psi. The key here is your mix. If its loose it gets messy. If its to stiff wont spray fast enough and takes forever to dry. Rule of thumb is to check your mix with index finger. Draw a line 2"s into your mix. Texture should be able to seperate for a second before mix levels out. Another tip to get a thicker mix through hopper is to premix the day before. Let set then remix before using. Man I wish I was there to help out. My texture machine is at home collect dust.


I get to spray maybe 3 times a year anymore 
Just shot a small occupied office and a few door infills scattered about today... with a green kid.... oohhh the fun of teaching to mask properly and dust containment while trying to haul ass and gtfo.


----------

